# How do you remove a water-based polycrylic?



## ardenm58 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am trying to refinish an oak kitchen table that has a water-based polycrylic finish on it. I am having difficulty finding anything that will strip this stuff off without damaging the table. Any suggestions?

If I ever get this polycrylic off, I plan to apply "Waterlox" which is a tung oil. My hope is to bring out the beauty of the wood and still protect it from spills. Has anyone used Waterlox?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ardenm58 said:


> I am having difficulty finding anything that will strip this stuff off without damaging the table. Any suggestions?
> Thanks for your help.



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

That depends on what you mean by "damage". If there is stain under the Polycrylic, that may be affected. Most chemical strippers will work. Lacquer thinner or acetone will also remove it. All of those are toxic and you should use protective gloves, a respirator, eye protection, and work in a ventilated area.












 





.
.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

jasco stripper. after top coat is off apply aother light coat of stripper and that will help remove old stain. make sure u wipe down with denatured alcohol to nutralize the striper. stain and oil


----------

